# LJ Site



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*

The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!

Rick and I are looking forward to our little event. So far I've been told by a few people (including John, Extreme Birdhouses) that they will be stopping by.

I noticed that we have a few Jocks in Ontario now, some within driving distance of me and so this is an invitation to join me. The picnic will be taking place in a small town about half way between London and Toronto.

If you get the itch and want to join us, send me a private message and I'll give you more information.

I hope to see you there.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun time. A bit far for me….


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Here is my geography stupidity showing, "half way between London and Toronto." Isn't that somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic? Shall I bring scuba gear?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


LOL.. I thought that too for a second, Rob.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


You foreigners…sheesh!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


lol phew.. Glad I had put ONTARIO in the heading.

Clarification: half way between London, Ontario and Toronto, Ontario 
and that would put you in the middle of nowhere  Good ol' rural Ontario.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Sorry Debbie - I will not be able to make it after all - Please do not make too many cucumber sandwiches. Have fun on Sunday.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


darn….

maybe next year!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


A little to far for me to travel from NL. next year I will try to get my employer to send me up for work so I could possibly combine it with a picnic. :-0


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


brilliant idea !!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't make it I'd like to go home for a visit. I was born about 100 miles up the road.

I'm having my own little LJ picnic Three familys (my children) all LJ's being here. And then the following week the Mason-Dixon Woodworkers club picnic and i think a couple of Delaware and Maryland LJ's are going to make it there. Greg3G is one of them coming next week so I'll get to check out his broken wing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


well, when you DO pop home… I'll give you directions. 2 turns off of a 400 highway. Can't get much easier than that.

Sounds like some good times coming for you!!!
Sweet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


I just chatted with Chip and might get him here also.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


I once drove the TCH from the upper peninsula of Michigan USA through Sault Ste Marie to Montreal, so I knew what you were talking about. Have a great time. Wish I had gotten my T-Shirt. Maybe I will go buy a woodworking tool on Sunday the 15th. Does that count?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


lol oh yes.. just tell the salespeople why you are buying it… and eat a hot dog after or something 

Karson.. that's fantastic! !!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Just out of curosity Deb, how far are you from Sault Ste Marie?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


not sure.. 8-9 hour drive maybe.



Of course i might have to visit a couple LJ's on the way….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Ah. Although it would probably be more interesting to go the other side of the lake. I used to live in the UP of Michigan.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


So close, yet so far . I'm going to my niece's wedding in Peterborough on the 12th, which is pretty close, but the whole weekend is scheduled with family. I'll be in Kitchener the next week so if you send me an address, perhaps I could make arrangements to drop in then?

BTW, my studio is open for inspection any time .


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ Picnic - ONTARIO, Canada*
> 
> The LJ Picnic is fast approaching (Sunday, July 15th) and I'm getting excited!
> 
> ...


Kitchener is less than an hour away. That's pretty close. I'll be here!

oh an inspection!!! Woo hoo… I love volunteers.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*A Great Success*

Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!! 









When Rick and I showed up my Mom and my Aunt and Uncle were already there waiting. We later had another guest, a friend who had read about the picnic in the paper.

Starting the event off, we looked through the "official" LumberJocks' photo album viewing pictures of MsDebbieP's adventures around the world and as the shop Inspector. (Douglas, I gave full credit to you re: the photos). At first, my Mom thought it was just some pictures of some guy travelling around the world. Then, after my Aunt corrected her, they had to go back and start over. Yes, indeed, it had everyone laughing.










MsDebbieP had to do some supervising to keep everyone in line.










Setting up for lunch, my aunt pulled out her woodworking projects: a mosquito house, which we hung by our sign and a small wooden table that she sat on the picnic table. (She had purchased them, not made them, but they were very fitting for a LumberJocks' picnic!!)










We had a great lunch (wrapping up with watermelon, of course)


















and then the children played on the playground equipment, followed by the adults playing a game of bocci ball.


































4 hours later (big yawn) it was time to wrap it up and head home.

It was a great time.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, *No Rain!!!*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


UMMM…watermelon good.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


yah.. REAL good.

see my aunt on the climbers??? she's in her late 70's. My Mom will be 80 in Sept.

No wonder my Grandmother drove the spike in the railroad…. It's in the genes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


Great time for all


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


and so…...... I hope to be seeing pictures of everyone else's picnic!!!


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


Debbie-

Such good spirits

a great sign

I am smiling.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome, Debbie. July 15th was my daughters birthday so we had dinner with my parents. It looks like you had a great day!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Great Success*
> 
> Our local LumberJocks' picnic has now come and gone. The weather was perfect - not too hot and not to cold = and no rain!!!
> 
> ...


birthday/dinner with parents.. hm.. sounds like a special "picnic". Food, good company… can't get better than that


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*info for August eMag*

It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next emag?
We need:
date
time
location 
contact information


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *info for August eMag*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next emag?
> We need:
> ...


Most Honorable Master P….

I have some info to had over for the Minnesota Woodworker's Guild. I just have to find it. What's the deadline?

-Grasshopper


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *info for August eMag*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next emag?
> We need:
> ...


today.
haha just kidding
by Monday would be great. Thanks


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*September Issue*

It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?

We need:
date
time
location
contact information


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September Issue*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?
> 
> ...


Mason-Dixon Woodworkers Club meeting Sept 20, 2007 VFW Hall Delmar DE / MD

The Shaker Hanging Cabinet that won first prise in the Joinery Challenge will be shown in Show and Tell.

Contact karson Morrison 302-337-0192 for info and directions.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September Issue*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson.

Anyone else want a club meeting / LJ meeting posted??


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*October issue*

It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?

We need:
date
time
location
contact information


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October issue*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?
> 
> ...


Debbie,
First of all I do not know if this too late. We just finalized the meeting this week. It probably is late, but here it is:

*The Southern Indiana Woodworkers* are going to meet this next *Tuesday October 2nd, 2007* at *The Marc Adams School of Woodworking* in Franklin Indiana. We will take a tour immediately after a slide show presentation. The presenters are: *Alan Lacer*, *Michael Fortune* and *Paul Schurch*. We will meet there at 6:00pm sharp. Their presentation and tour will be over with about 9:00 or 9:30.

Bios are follows:

*ALAN LACER* has been actively involved as a woodturner since the late 1970s. His work has appeared in a number of regional and national shows in the field. As a demonstrator and presenter, he has appeared throughout the United States as well as four foreign countries. Over the last 16 years he has been actively teaching woodturning at major craft schools, including Arrowmont, and at various universities and major store openings. From 1991 to 1994 he was the president of the American Association of Woodturners. In 1999 Alan was selected as an "Honoree Lifetime Achievement Recipient" from the AAW. He periodically writes for AMERICAN WOODWORKER and AMERICAN WOODTURNER.

*MICHAEL FORTUNE* maintains his studio near Peterborough, Ontario, Canada, where he designs one-of-a-kind furniture for private residences across North America. He has taught at Sheridan College, Ryerson University, and Rochester Institute of Technology. He was the first woodworker to receive the prestigious Prix Bronfman Award, Canada's highest award in the crafts. Michael has won dozens of honors, awards, and prizes. His work is on permanent collection at several museums, including Claridge Collection of Canadian Art and Craft in Montreal, Museum of Civilization in Ottawa, and the Ontario Crafts Council Collection. He was recently inducted into the Royal Canadian Academy of the Arts and has been featured in just about every woodworking magazine in existence. Michael is also a past trustee of the Furniture Society.

*PAUL SCHÜRCH* is the proprietor of Schürch Woodwork in Santa Barbara, CA. He is a well-respected designer and a European-trained master craftsman, with work in private collections and on exhibit around the world. His formal training includes a Swiss apprenticeship in church organ building with continuing journeyman work in England. Paul regularly spends time abroad to study and preserve the dying art of traditional furniture conservation, and to learn and practice new techniques and styles. He has been featured on the front and back cover of FINE WOODWORKING and has been profiled in WOODSHOP NEWS, HOME FURNITURE, AMERICAN WOODWORKER, and SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA WOODWORKER magazines. Paul's latest pieces incorporate wood and stone together to create woodworking wonders.

This would be a superior opportunity for the Columbus area Woodworkers to see not only the *Adams School* but some of the high quality instructors that come there to teach.

We plan to meet at the *Burger King in Taylorsville Indiana BEFORE 5:00pm* before heading north. Do not be late! We leave promptly at 5:00pm…!

Contact: *Edward Lloyd* - *Club President* at: [email protected] 
or
*Randy Kimery* (a.k.a. *PanamaJack*) - *board member* at [email protected]

You might want to bring a camera…....

Emergency only Phone numbers available upon request.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October issue*
> 
> It's that time again! Does anyone have a woodworking meeting (etc) to include in the next eMag?
> 
> ...


We won't get the next eMag out before Oct. 2nd.. but I'm sure the info will be seen by many, here. Thanks for posting.

I guess I should be requesting things for early November as well as October!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Plans for Next Year*

Betsy has asked if anyone is interested in having a picnic in the Texas area.

I have added the request in the next eMag issue and while I was writing about it, I thought it would be great if we could start the discussion about ANY picnic that might take place next year.

If you are interested in participating in or hosting a LumberJocks' picnic in your part of the world, let me know and I'll add it to the list in the November eMag. It's not too early to start planning - at least see if there is an interest.

Either post a message here or send me a private message.

Thanks.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Plans for Next Year*
> 
> Betsy has asked if anyone is interested in having a picnic in the Texas area.
> 
> ...


I'm ready to host any Lumberjocks wishing to come to my neck of the woods looking for a picnic… Not only this, but I'm feeling generous and I would also throw in a tour of the local sawmills. Lots of amazing slabs to see, guaranteed. ;o)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Plans for Next Year*
> 
> Betsy has asked if anyone is interested in having a picnic in the Texas area.
> 
> ...


Great idea Ms. Director of Picnics;

Speaking for myself, we had a great time.

Karson and I, (mostly Karson) are working on getting the pictures of my picnic posted.

Also, Karson was a very large part of the sucess of my picnic, as he did the planning, contacting, etc… prior to the event, but at the event, he provided a personality to it that I don't have!

He was the main ingredient that made it work.

Thank you Karson!!!

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Plans for Next Year*
> 
> Betsy has asked if anyone is interested in having a picnic in the Texas area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie--I would very much enjoy hosting a picnic in the Arlington/Fort Worth, Texas area.

Betsy


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Plans for Next Year*
> 
> Betsy has asked if anyone is interested in having a picnic in the Texas area.
> 
> ...


I think that a picnic should be considered for Northern California. We have quite a few folks in the area. We have been kicking around the idea of a get together when Tony comes to San Francisco in January.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Upcoming Meetings / Wood shows etc*

does anyone have an event they would like to have added to the November eMag?

Due to technical problems, I am a little behind and submissions can be sent to me today or tomorrow. Just send me a message.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Request for Company Contacts*

Hi everyone!

I'm busy working on the *December eMag* issue and one of our goals this month is to promote small companies in the sidebar advertising spots.

So….......... if you know someone with a *small woodworking-related business* , we'd like you to present this opportunity to them.

*The "Get"* :The business gets a small ad in the December eMag, with their logo linking to their website.

*The "Give"* :In exchange for this free promotion all they have to do is forward the eMag to their business mailing list!

*The "Goal"* f course we want to continue to spread the word about LumberJock.com and, as always, we want to support the small businesses who may be just starting out or are just simply a small business in this world of big corporations.

*What can you do?*
~Discuss the opportunity with your contact and send me the following information via private message:
~Company Name
~Contact Name
~Contact Email.
~(Oh, and confirm that they do have a mailing list that they can use to forward the eMag to.)

*Note:* there are limited spaces so if this is a huge success we may need to go with a first come-first served basis and keep the other names for future issues of the eMag.
Also, some of you "ARE" the small businesses we are targeting and, yes, you can use this opportunity for your own business!

Get on the phones, everyone! Let's see where this takes us.

Debbie


----------



## JGCW (Oct 2, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Request for Company Contacts*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea!

PM sent!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Request for Company Contacts*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


I assume you have Lee.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Request for Company Contacts*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


I wonder is MsD is being overrun with PMs?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Request for Company Contacts*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


ah not yet!!!
but I'm hoping


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*February 2008*

FYI: we've decided to delay this months eMag until after the Awards results are announced.

Does anyone have anything they'd like included in this issue? Plans for upcoming picnics? Woodworking groups?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2008*
> 
> FYI: we've decided to delay this months eMag until after the Awards results are announced.
> 
> Does anyone have anything they'd like included in this issue? Plans for upcoming picnics? Woodworking groups?


I would like my name next to the bandsaw please.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2008*
> 
> FYI: we've decided to delay this months eMag until after the Awards results are announced.
> 
> Does anyone have anything they'd like included in this issue? Plans for upcoming picnics? Woodworking groups?


hahahaa I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2008*
> 
> FYI: we've decided to delay this months eMag until after the Awards results are announced.
> 
> Does anyone have anything they'd like included in this issue? Plans for upcoming picnics? Woodworking groups?


Giz's name, right next to the bandsaw in a warm and friend congratulations for me winning it. I think that would read nicely.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2008*
> 
> FYI: we've decided to delay this months eMag until after the Awards results are announced.
> 
> Does anyone have anything they'd like included in this issue? Plans for upcoming picnics? Woodworking groups?


it has a nice flow. I agree  
P.S. Thanks, in advance, for the lovely and generous gift, Tom!! The Bandsaw looks wonderful in my workshop.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*SW Ontario 2008*

After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!

*LumberJocks/GardenTenders Picnic* @ Debbie & Rick's

Date: Sunday July 13, 2008
Time: 1 PM - 4 PM 
Location: SW Ontario (Brantford region) I will provide detailed directions to those planning to attend

Join us for a chance to chat and share our woodworking and/or gardening experiences. Rick will have the fire roaring for a bonfire meal (probably hot dogs but we'll see).

Let me know if you plan on stopping by. If nobody is coming I won't have to clean the house up!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


HI Ms. Debbie;

I'd love to come but it's just too far.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


I understand. 
I should hook up the computer to a big screen and use iChat so everyone can stop by


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


Awww, man… going to have to miss this one but maybe next time!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


I'll try to remember!


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


Hey Debbie, Wow, two of my favourite things LJ's and food! Can you PM me some details and let me know what to bring. Thanks.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate that it's not just a bit closer, say just east of Windsor? But the Mrs. can't make that kind of drive and if I came without her I would need a new place to call home. However, I will pretend that I'm there. I'll sit in the corner and be very, very quiet.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


so far we have: rtb and Rob… 
I'd had a few other "yes's" in the past but not sure if their plans have changed.

Russel: I am about 3 hours from Windsor, so yah that is a long drive (plus your drive to the border). That's too bad that you can't make it. It sure would be great to meet you and the Mrs!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


I'm going to miss it Debbie, but I'll be starting out in your direction on the 19th of July. I hope to see Niagara from the Canada side.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


Niagara isn't very far away!


----------



## Rudge (Jun 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


I wish I was a little closer….

Sounds like a great time…if I didn't travel this weekend, and then on the 18th I may have been able to come your way….

Maybe next time….

Have a great time….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


stop on by!! Just message me to say you are coming and I'll make sure I'm here.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


looks like there will just be rtb, Rob, Rick and myself..

still room for more!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SW Ontario 2008*
> 
> After all the monthly announcing I've done about my picnic I just realized that July 13th is around the corner!! My oh my, does time fly!
> 
> ...


What a wonderful afternoon we had yesterday. The weather was gorgeous! 
Rob wasn't able to attend because his son had a high fever the night before. (I hope he is feeling better).
And Ralph made the 4 hour trek, from the US even, and we had a wonderful time.

We talked about woodworking, of course, and his new ""biggest project ever  .. boy oh boy is he going to be busy!!! And with both Rick and Ralph having been in "the service", we talked about army/navy stuff, and about animals and… gosh, the list doesn't end! It was fascinating.

Thanks Ralph for making the trip. I hope that next time you come there will be more LumberJocks here as well.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*SPAM .. recent postings*

I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….

please ignore the postings. Thanks.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


i'm still in favor of some type of post confirmation (scrambled/blurry letters) before being able to post. I think ti would only be necessasry for someone with less than 50 posts. After that, you are done proving yourself to be a real human and are good to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


Thanks. Gets old doesn't it.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


Debbie 
I'v just mailed him i cant believe this tonight i never nag on here but this probation seems the way to go these ********************heads cant ruin LJ's we love it to much here

sorry to nag 
Andy


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


If Martin doesn't do something to stop this garbage it will hurt the site, if it hasn't already. People can not be expected to scroll through pages of trash to find the legit posts


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


I agree with ajosephg…. further measures must be taken to eliminate these antics


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


It's been bad lately


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


It's been bad lately


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


Yes, they are having fun with their new strategy.

Please be patient. You know that Martin will get this problem resolved.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


I have all the faith in the world in Martin getting this taken care of. We just all need to be patient and not get in the way. He'll handle it, he doesn't need us on his back about it. Go get em Martin.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


He has been taking them off pretty quick after we PM and let him know who they are. Great work Martin.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


Martin is doing a great job of fighting off the hoardes. They are a bother, but I find it only takes me about 2 seconds to scroll past them. A nuisance, yes, but hardly any real inconvenience. Knowing that Martin is on top of things is sufficient for me.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SPAM .. recent postings*
> 
> I'm sure Martin has logged off for the night but will take care of this first thing in the morning….
> 
> please ignore the postings. Thanks.


I don't expect Martin to have eyes in the back of his head.

With over *10,000 members*, we can all pitch in.

If you think something is SPAM, just PM him.

You don't have to type a long PM to him, *just copy it, & paste it*, Type *SPAM*, & send it.

He's done it for me.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Upcoming FREE Book Draw*

Oct 22/09

Once again, there will be a *FREE DRAW* in our next eMag…. watch for it!

And you still have until the end of the month to get your name in for this month's draw-for "The Great Book of Wooden Toys" by Norm Marshall.

*Check out October's eMag here, for information on how to enter. . *


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Upcoming FREE Book Draw*
> 
> Oct 22/09
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*

(2/26/11)

*THE BIG EVENT- NEXT YEAR, 2012* : a get-together for GardenTenders has snowballed and I decided that it might as well be an event for all of our CreativeHands sites: LumberJocks, GardenTenders, HomeRefurbers.

*Location*: MsDebbieP's - Southwestern Ontario, Canada (Brant County Region)

*Date*: To be determined .. early-mid September, 2012 (Sunday, Sept. 9th?)

*Accommodations*

There is room for trailers in the laneway 
There are also many hotels just 1/2 hour away and a trailer park just 5 minutes away.

*Events*

gardening talk, woodworking talk 
lots of food 
sharing stories, how to's
and?

anyone think they might attend?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Keep me posted on the date Debbie. I would be interested in making the trip.

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


that would be wonderful.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun! I have to map out the trip from Rockville, MD. BYOB = Bring Your Own Blanket!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


blanket, trailer… whatever


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I would like to be kept in the loop as this progresses, I may be in the area in september.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I'll be mentioning it throughout the year and next.

If you can't make it for the get-together but are in the area, let me know and you can stop by on your way through


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Thats on my way home ! (Everything I enjoy is on my way home, somehow)
Only problem is 2012 is so far away, 
FIRST my memory (I will forget by then)
SECOND my health (I 'll probably be …....by then)
THIRD there cannot be an auction sale that day !!!!!
Keep us posted Debbie.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast. Heck of a road trip from here about 1300 mile trip. Definitely will take some planning to be there. Look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


what's a measly little 1,300 miles.. pshaw.. 

CanadianChips-"on your way home" - then we'll see you there!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Ahhh!, if I only had wings. LOL


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I can't Deb, in Canada I'm considered an undesirable because I had a DUI back in 1973. I could get dispensation for $250.00, that's just temporary. For a permanent one it would cost $500.00. I'm considered a felon there. I've been to Ontario too 15-20 times prior to them making that law. Get the Law changed and I'll be there. Promise. hugs, mike


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


sounds like it'll be a really great time. I appreciate the invite. probably won't be able to make it…... the wallet is a bit short… i'll look forward to the pics after the party unless, i hit the lottery  if so, I'll buy the sudz


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Wow, that is certainly something to plan toward….I'll talk with Jenn and see what she thinks. I'll keep and eye on this!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do Mike…  
I do wish you could be here.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


MsDebbieP we would come but who would feed my dogs, cats, horses, parakeet, chickens, fish need I go on….. oh yeh the kids to. I almost forgot


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I'll look forward to hearing more on this, sounds like fun!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


well, superdave, Robin (over at GardenTenders) is also needing a "drop-in farmer" so she can attend. Perhaps we can get a volunteer to take care of both places at the same time!


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


I would be in Deb.

We could have Creative Hands Olympics…..
- Garden Tenderers-who can repot a plant the fastest? etc.
- Home Refurbers-who can hammer in a 4" spike in the least amount of hits? etc.
- Lumberjocks-using a hand plane create the longest, thickest shave? or What about tying in to the LJ awards and have a special contest where you bring the project to the meet and it is judged live in person? etc.

Just some ideas to make this an annual event and make this something people mark on their calendar each year.

thoughts…........


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


sounds awesome! No wonder your events are such a success. 
Required props are easy to provide.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Anybody willing to pick me up from the airport, I guessing Toronto is the nearest?


----------



## twinks (Aug 30, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Live in Elora - practically neighbours! Got to get more involved here, but I keep having camera problems, would love to share my perennial gardesn (no lawn) and Monarch Way Station, as well as my garden art (retired high school art teacher). Will try to keep up and as for next year, love to meet some of the folks I read here and share some garden/woodworking/home reno ideas and projects. Would be happy to present an easy garden art piece everyone could do when they get home. Thanks jan (twinks)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


we can arrange airport transportation, I'm sure. That would be great if you could make it, Tony.
The new Kitchener airport is the closest but I doubt if all flights go there.

Hey Jan / "neighbour"... sounds like you have some great ideas for the event. Excellent.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


2012 ….. That gives me time to build a canoe and paddle it up the Grand…...... Keep me in the loop on this one also.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


hahah that's funny!! 
no excuses for you now Brian-get started on that Canoe - and you might as well blog the process while you are at it! hahah


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast….just a couple of hours down the highway. Great idea!


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


Hey this is a very good idea and not too far away. it would be nice to meet other woodturners and you too Brian. bonus for you U.S. guys :: canadian beer !!! keep smiling John


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012 (planning ahead)*
> 
> (2/26/11)
> 
> ...


just a reminder … http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/27575


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*International Day of the LumberJock*










6/5/11

Back in 2007, on *June 12*th, we had our first *"International Day of the LumberJock"*. This day celebrated the milestone of reaching a membership of 1,000. Now, here we are today, just four years later, and we're sitting at over 28,000 members.

On this special day, June 12, members are invited to don their LumberJock clothing, (hats, shirts, etc.) and have a picnic, get together with other woodworkers, make a toast to the site, build something special, or any other activity you think of to honour this special day.

*What do you plan to do this year for Int. Day of the LJ?*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ms. Debbie,

I don't have any LJ clothing, and no members in my area to picnic with. Around here we barbecue. Fire ants have ruined the word picnic here in the South.

But the toast I can promise !

Congratulations on the milestone. This is a great site. Thanks for your part in making it that way.

Regards,

David Grimes


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that works for me 
On that first year, I had a picnic with my Mom and aunt and uncle. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have done well. Keep on growing. To all you LJ's - keep posting your projects, as I get many great ideas by looking at them. I'm taking the grand sons to the Zoo today. The water is to hiigh around here to take them fishing….Next up is a fliptop for the planer and sander (Thanks to this site for the idea)... Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie Congrats on making it another year. Congrats to Martin for the great idea of making a woodworking site.

Here's a toast to many, many more.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think of every day as LJ day! I have learned so much on this site.
It is a pleasure to celebrate LJ day!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will deffently say the Cheers the 12/6 when I try to repair on the hangover after celebrating 
my mothers 70 year B-day the 11 /6 with all the fammily and her freinds 

have a very nice day all of you

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get withdrawal symptoms if I can't check in at least once a day…
So happy LJs day… same day as my wife Debbie's birthday… so can't ever forget either of them…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea Deb. Come down under for a barbq, i'll provide the steaks, all you need is the air fare.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMM, toast.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no LJ apparel at the moment, but,
Happy Birthday LJ's
I agree with MontanaBob. Keep on keepin on all you and your awesome projects.
I get inspired every day by many of the fine projects and folks on here.
This is my coffee in the mornin kickoff to another fine day.
I WILL have a toast (not a piece o toast Karson, although, it did look good, lol), of a good, tall, cold Guinness
Thanks to whomever "invented" this site. Wishing many, many more to come. Clink, gulp, .... ahhhhhhh


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job being done by you and the other "little helpers" behind the scenes. I think that LJ is a wonderful, well planned site, and I recommend it to everyone I meet who has any interest whatsoever in wood. Our celebration this morning was coffee, and we'll most likely repeat it with Buttermilk Pancakes on the 12th!!!









Congratulations!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great picture!!!

two more days


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we spent the morning cutting up/chipping up tree branches at my daughter's house. What an interesting way to celebrate IDL. 
(and it was "we" as in Rick and my son-in-law…. I spent the time holding my 2-week old grandson)


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ms D, Hold that baby every chance you get, my youngest granchild (number 10) was only born a couple of months ago but she just turned three two weeks ago. Where does the time go?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, he has already changed so much. 
I get to see him again today


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*International Day of the LumberJock*

6/12/12

Today is our "International Day of the LumberJock".

"The what," you ask? Well… way back in 2007, we were anxiously awaiting the milestone of 1,000 members. And on June 6, 2007 we finally reached that (then) big, big number! It was exciting times.

In honour of that achievement, Martin proclaimed the day "International Day of the LumberJock", in honour of our members around the world.

So put on those LumberJock shirts and hats, tie up your woodworking apron share your enthusiasm proudly!

You can read more about this day, here >>>


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


Congratulations to us.

Great job Martin and all of the participants that have willing shared their talents and skills, so that we can all improve what we build.

Great Callup Debbie.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


Congratulations to us.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


Ditto and thanks Deb for letting all know.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


Yea, Lumberjocks. If it weren't fer all ya'll, well, we wouldn't know each other….. Carry on, everyone, make some dust, make the chips fly, listen the the roar of all those finely tuned engines, OH, yea, the ones in your saws and other woodin equipment. Then when yer done, please do what Stumpy suggests: "sit back, and have a cold one, because, you deserve it"


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


I am glad to have found this site and enjoy both the lumberjocks on here and the info available


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


Sweet. I love this site!!!! Thx to all the make it work!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *International Day of the LumberJock*
> 
> 6/12/12
> 
> ...


i have been in other sites for things like my tractors and old truck, the only one I still visit daily is L/J's Keep up the good work, and keep the commercial sales to a minimum.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tomorrow's Get-Together*

Sept. 8/12

Looking forward to chatting with members of LumberJocks and GardenTenders tomorrow.

Crossing my fingers that the rain has cleared by noon tomorrow and the afternoon is lovely! 
If not, well, the little cabin is going to feel mighty fine!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


I really am sad that I will miss this get together. Hope all have a good time.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


the great thing about the internet is that it makes the world really small … the sad thing about it is is that most of will never physically meet our online friends.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


Apologies;

I'm not going to be able to make it

No one had told me that Concord was

no longer flying

These new flying elephants don't have

the same speed LoL

Have a Great Shindig

jamie


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


Sorry I'll miss it (too far to drive from BC), but I hope that you have a great time.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


Talked to my wife in Sarnia. Sounds like weather is supposed to be nicer. It would have been great to actually see some faces. Not this year !
Have a good get together, share some stories, consume beverages, eat food !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


*HAVE FUN!

& GOOD LUCK WITH THE WEATHER!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


it's 11 AM and the sun is shining!!! 
I am hopeful.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


Well, How WAS the gettogether?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tomorrow's Get-Together*
> 
> Sept. 8/12
> 
> ...


It was lovely. Not too many people but it didn't rain and there was good conversation… and lots of freebies.
You can read about it here: http://gardentenders.com/members/MsDebbieP/blog/3261


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Get-together 2012*

Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.

Thanks to LumberJock Andy for making the trek and bringing some wonderful pieces of wood to share!

It was a lovely afternoon, with conversations ranging from woodworking, to trees, to hunting, to gardening. Oh-- and it didn't rain!!

Photos of the day are here (at GardenTenders).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great group of people. Too bad you didn't put names with the pictures.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Oh i missed it again :-(


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


I hope you all enjoyed the day so much more than if 50 had árived 
now you got the chance to get to know people better than just a hi glad to see you

great your grandson saved the day for the younger generations
like your little garden in the north 
strawberry´s is quite a difficult to grow under those circumstandses with harsch long winthers 
so pad yourself on the shoulders that you got one ….. or two :-D

take care
Dennis


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Since today's date is 9/10, perhaps the rest of the invited guests will be arriving day after tomorrow…

Looks like a fun get-together.

Herb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


I've updated the blog and added names.

It was a lovely day. 
Perhaps I'll hold another one that everyone can attend


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Deppie 
forgot to tell you I buoght a plant in a pot today I never have seen before 
its two/three coloured leafes where the green part is on the topp and purple 
on the undersides but do to how they grow it looks like it on the outside of the leafes 
I just had to have it for the window  the name is Rhoeo Spathacea 
then I discoverd this site when I googled the name to see how I should take care of it
http://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=rhoeo%20spathacea&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gardeningknowhow.com%2Fflower%2Fgrowing-rhoeo-plants-in-the-garden.htm&ei=F3dOUN-JE8OohAfK3YHQAQ&usg=AFQjCNG_VfrVckEvvisuvWDgp6hSs9pT-g

I think there is a chance it can survive outside in the winthers too here on the island 
well at least I will try  so tomorrow I buy two more for the garden

if you gogle it then take a look at the pictures that show up 
I´m sure you can have it in the green house at sommertime and in the house in the winther months

Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


that is pretty!!! 
definitely would look LOVELY in the house!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Well done Deb.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


I think it would be really cool to have a few centralized get togethers and shows. I think it would be great to meet some of the other LJ's in person and see their work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Get-together 2012*
> 
> Yesterday, Sept. 9/12, I hosted a get-together for all of our sites. Although I was expecting about 30 people we only had six people show up.
> 
> ...


there have been get-togethers hosted at people's homes, at parks, and at woodworking businesses - in classrooms and in parking lots. 
It just takes someone to "host it and post it"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*$500 Prize!!!! *

January, 2013

Did you know that there is a *$500 prize waiting for the Award Winner* this winter?

Yes, indeed: $500. For the creation of handcrafted wood jewelry!
(And there is a *runner-up and a random prize as well*).

You haven't heard about the Awards? * See our Awards Page for more information*

Do you still have time? Of course you do! 
The *deadline* is January 31st, 2013 … at 3 PM CDT.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


My wife was very happy to see this so I'm expected to have something done by the deadline.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


((waves to the Mrs.)) 
I look forward to see a picture of her sporting her new "bling".


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


Well that makes it difficult for me as my wife doesn't like jewelry … *yes you read correctly!*
And my daughter is like her mother!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


maybe something for yourself then?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


I'm making chopsticks.
No one steal my idea. D:


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


Must be nice old novice, my wife only wears her wedding and engagement rings unless she is heading out someplace nice. My 2 year old daughter on the other hand will have at least one necklace on, a couple of rings, has to wear a headband, loves her mother's high heels, has to wear the prettiest dresses, tries to tell her mother what to wear. I was hoping to make her a ring as well but lost my small case of gems in the packing.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


I'd like to see someone wear those Accent tables around their neck. Or maybe on their ears.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


Oh man - I better hurry out and buy that $20,000 in equipment so I can add my loosing entry. Wait - that's not the point is it? Best of luck you all. I need to get a lot better before I can have a hope of making something decent enough to enter. Maybe next year.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


I'd like to wish all contestants, good luck.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what everyone comes up with. Thanks, MsDebbie.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *$500 Prize!!!! *
> 
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


Good luck everyone and I look forward to seeing the wonderful creations!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*2012 Revisited*

2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members. 
We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.

Thanks to everyone for making 2012 a fantastic year!



>


Looking back…

*Most Favorited Project of 2012*


*Most Discussed Project of 2012*


*Most Favorited Blog of 2012* 5 Cuts to a Perfect Cross-cut Sled

*Most Read Blog of 2012* Woodworking Brain Teaser

*Most Discussed Blog of 2012* Simple Headboard Build

*2012: look at how we've grown*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Hi Debbie. Success comes from good management and user friendliness and attention to details. I think you and the others involved score high on all three. Congratulations and I hope your success continues!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Thanks stefang. The site creates the venue - the members are what makes it fantastic!


----------



## BAKTHA (Jan 4, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


2012 Revisited is a great compilation of the Best that has come to the Forum. Wonderful. Thanks for Sharing the enormous creative work gone into making this. Wishing you all, greater successes in all your endeavors in 2013. Cheers !


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Thank you Debbie for this site!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Ms Debbie, thanks for all that you and the others do for the site. Now we can look forward to what 2013 brings.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


As I'm still fairly new here I gotta say how happy I am that this site seems to have been backing up the data since the beginning. I cant even IMAGINE how big the servers are for this!

When ever I'm looking at someone's project I always peek over to the small boxes on the left side that show 2 more of the current posters "other projects", as well as 2 more boxes with "Other LJs projects".

More often than not I wind up with 5 or 6 new tabs open, reading posts about new and exciting projects. And usually I'm reading about aNOTHER idea that I need to add to my (ever growing) list of "Hey, I wanna build one of those things" 

I dont know how many times I've commented on a project and AFTER the screen refreshes I realize that I just posted to something that was posted last year or 2 years, or 3 years ago!

I know I've said this before but it bears repeating…

thank you, Thank You, *THANK YOU *for this site!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Again, thanks for all your input, and hard work, behind the scenes. And, all of your projects as well. I think this is one o the finest sites in cyberspace. Keep on, keepin on LJ's.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Definitely; thanks for all you have done with this website. I agree with other's comments; this is the best woodworking website. Thanks.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


LJ's is like a flower ready to spring into full bloom. Once in full bloom the beauty in it's creativity is simply overwhelming!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


I love this site and have learned so much since I joined just a few months ago and have met some wonderful woodworkers. Keep it going - thanks for all you do Debbie.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


this is a great site with even better people on it.what more can you ask for.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


I'm just a messenger … you guys do all the work!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


Maybe Debbie, but games aren't fun without a good playing field.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *2012 Revisited*
> 
> 2012 was a great year for LumberJocks.com and its members.
> We had the honour of seeing tons of extraordinary projects and learning from the experiences of others through discussions, tutorials, and classes.
> ...


it definitely helps


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*7th Anniversary of Our Site*

Feb. 26/13

Today is the 7th Anniversary of LumberJocks.com

Seven years ago Martin Sojka opened the doors to LumberJocks.com. The stats began as 0/0/0/0/0/0 and have grown to: 59,937 woodworkers making 2,015,793 comments on 78,561 projects, 32,485 blogs, 3,126 reviews and 45,533 forum topics.

This growth and success of the site is due to the wonderful design of Martin's and the extraordinary projects, stories, and interactions of the members-of you. Thank-you.

Congratulations, Martin, and thank-you.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! LJ makes me a better woodworker - thank you for the site and all the improvements over the years!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Yes, Congratulations Martin for building a great website!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations and THANK YOU MARTIN for creating and maintaining this website which has become THE "go to" place for ideas, advice, instruction, and encouragement. Thank you Deb, as well. The site information is fresh and steadily grows new opportunities for all woodworkers.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Thank you Martin and Debbie.
Happy birthday LJ
Thank you also to all the members who participate , especially the older member such as AJIm who is always so willing to help and to encourage.
Without them this site would just not exist.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Yes, congratulations and thank you Martin & associates, for this mighty finest sites out here is cyberspace. Wishing LJ's and all of its members, many, many more good, safe, years of all aspects of woodworking.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


*Thank You Martin! 
I think there were about 120 LJ's at the time.
This site has not only increased my knowledge in woodworking, but I think I even learned a lot more about how to use the computer. Martin helped me whenever I had a problem such as posting images, & a multitude of other things.
MsDebbie came along a little later, & put some spark into our group. Now she's the editor of it, so also congratulations
go out to her also. *


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Debbie. This has been and remains the premier woodworking site on the net, bar none, and
many thanks to Martin, yourself and of course the members for making it so.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


*That is quite an accomplishment and most certainly one to be proud of…*
78,651 projects by 59,937 members in 7 years…That averages out to 1.3 projects per member over a seven year period…? If every member was posting projects occasionally the numbers would be astronomical. We do have many great commentors.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone. This is the best woodworking site of them all!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


congrats! I ditto Dick and Barb…I came in with a few hundred jocks and its crazy to think there are nearly 60,000…

Continued Success!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


*Great JOB!

Martin et al

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !
*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, Debbie and all you LJ's out there.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


I'm fairly new to this site, and other that getting on FB to see photos of my grandkids, I have never been one to chat and make friends online. Not until LJ! I am returning to woodworking after a 10 year hiatus and you guys have all been soooo helpful. I have been so impressed by how respectful and encouraging you are to each other. I sure over time there may have been exceptions but I have not read one forum or blog post where a person was rude, obnoxious, or cutting. It's very refreshing!

I have been struggling with medical complications that came about just after I started getting my shop set up and this has been a great outlet for keeping my juices flowing. AND I have been really touched and FEEL very supported by those of you who read my blog, and have taken extra time to send me personal messages and check in on me between blog posts.

In the past I have usually turned to the magazine sites for ideas and solutions, but because of the extensive history and number of active members, I have yet to do a search that didn't turn up something, and if not, I put out a call to the members and have received every bit of information I needed, and links to further information.

I also appreciate the fact that LJ is not intimidating, and all levels of woodworking and projects are posted and get great support. I am a big fan of FWW (I have a collection of every issue since #1) but they don't have the same kind of community as LJ, and mostly feature a level of woodworking that is nice to admire and aspire to, and also a bit intimidating.

Thanks to you who work in the background to keep this site going, and thanks to all you members who keep it real, keep it encouraging, full of useful information, and best of all thanks for keep it friendly and kind. 
Natalie


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY…......THANKS YOU MARTIN AND DEBBIE FOR THE HARD WORK TO GIVE US LUMBERJOCKS…....when i came on board there were around 8000 members, and wow look at it now…


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Awesome accomplishment. The site is astonishing! I've learned a lot from the members here. Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin, and Congratulations to all of the participants because without us and the support of Martin all of this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Nice one Debbie
Keep up the good work
Jamie


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


The next thing you need to start is WWA, Woodworkers Anonymous. For all of us hopelessly addicted to this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Wow, I am proud to be a member. Thank you for what you have done and built. In the halls of LJ's lies a wealth of knowledge.
And more is to be written.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin! The site is great! I'm hear every day!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who make this site a woodworking paradise. 
Ellen


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin & many thanks for all your hard work & to Debbie as well.


----------



## Workfast (Jan 16, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary LumberJocks.
Thanks to Martin, Ms Debbie and All who make LJ the best!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Thanks to all of you who make this great site available to all of us.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Thank you Martin and Debbie and all who make Lumberjocks possible!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! and thank you very much for this incredible web site and bringing woodworking to a new passion!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *7th Anniversary of Our Site*
> 
> Feb. 26/13
> 
> ...


Best thing that's happened since the Bedrock plane design!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------

